# 1998 Nissan Altima GXE - Air bag keeps flashing even when I am driving



## ajayg (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum looking for answers for airbag indicator problem.

I have a 1997 Nissan Altima GXE. The problem is when I turn the ignition on, the airbag indicator keeps flashing and I dont know how to fix it. Any reason why this is and any suggestions to fix it would be greatly appreciated. Taking it to dealer would cost me how much. I live in Dallas, TX.

Thanks in advance,
Ajay


----------



## ajayg (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I have fixed this, this morning.

I thought to list the procedure here so that anybody else going through the same problem will not need to spill 95 $ to a dealer when he/she could fix it themselves.

1) Turn the key to ingition. Dont start the car. Just turn on ignition. That means the engine wont be making the buzzing sound and the indicator lights will be on.
2) Make sure that within one second of the engine turning on, you open the door on your side.
3) Locate the ajar door sensor. For that you need to reach to the bottom of the door. Thats a black switch that can be pressed. Hint to locate it - When your door is closed, this is between the door and the car. So you can see it only when it is open.

Now press this button 7 times.
4) I dont recall if I closed the door. I think I did. Next turned on the car. This time the frequency of the light flashing went down. It would take more seconds between blinkings.
5) Now again turn engine off and back to ignition. Now follow steps 2-4. This time, your problem should be gone.

Thanks all,
Ajay


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi ajay , thank you for the advise , gonna try it myself on my 93 SE ! I'll let you know if it works out for me .


----------

